# Motbecane LeChapion TI SL or Immortal Spirit



## speedwagon (Dec 28, 2010)

Has anyone ridden either of these two bikes and their thoughts?

Motobecane LEChamp TI SL or Immortal Spirit.


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

Speed, I've had a Immortal Pro (little brother of the Spirit) which I got in May of '09. I have about 10 miles on it. I love it. It's stiff and smooth. I put some Bike Wheel Warehouse wheels on and dropped it 2 lbs. Also upgraded to used Dura-Ace brifters. 

The immortal frame is not the lightest (1300 gms) but it is stiff and strong. Search my name and you will see what this bike has been through.


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

I now have 1200 miles on my LeChamp Ti with Rival, would buy it again.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

bobthib said:


> I have about 10 miles on it. I love it. It's stiff and smooth.



Hopefully this is a typo by bobthib. I'd go Titanium. Much more durable.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Second the vote for Ti as to durability. My Moto Ti was built up from the frame with Campy gear. It is as beautifully crafted as the pictures at BD indicate and the feel is between race and relaxed. Only drawback is the big gap between 56cm and 59cm. This was a major mistake, in my opinion, for me the 59 is a bit too big and the 56 is way too small.


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

chas0039 said:


> Second the vote for Ti as to durability. My Moto Ti was built up from the frame with Campy gear. It is as beautifully crafted as the pictures at BD indicate and the feel is between race and relaxed. Only drawback is the big gap between 56cm and 59cm. This was a major mistake, in my opinion, for me the 59 is a bit too big and the 56 is way too small.



Ironic, I feel the same way about the gap between 53 and 56, 56 is a touch too big, 55 would have been spot on, but 53 would be far too small.


----------



## flyingWeez (Dec 12, 2010)

chas0039 said:


> Second the vote for Ti as to durability. My Moto Ti was built up from the frame with Campy gear. It is as beautifully crafted as the pictures at BD indicate and the feel is between race and relaxed. Only drawback is the big gap between 56cm and 59cm. This was a major mistake, in my opinion, for me the 59 is a bit too big and the 56 is way too small.


59 is the size I plan on buying, myself. How tall are you (not that height is the end all be all)? I'm 6'3 and the bikes I've been test-riding I've usually felt more comfortable on the second-biggest size. But when I look at the geometry for the Moto ti it seems the 59 would be my best fit.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

flyingWeez said:


> 59 is the size I plan on buying, myself. How tall are you (not that height is the end all be all)? I'm 6'3 and the bikes I've been test-riding I've usually felt more comfortable on the second-biggest size. But when I look at the geometry for the Moto ti it seems the 59 would be my best fit.


I am only 6'1" but I have a short inseam and a long trunk so my seat is barely above the top bar and I need a decently long reach between seat and bar. I would guess you would be fine as I was able to set up my 59cm with no problems as to step over and a shorter stem solved the reach.


----------

